# June 2014 POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
And $25!  
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of June 2014 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## wyogirl

Field of Stars by: jsecordphoto






http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...d-stars-new-camera-set-up-milky-way-shot.html


----------



## Designer

"The Sky Was Angry That Day #2"  By runnah

I nominated this shot because of the symmetry and balance.  If you're going to show reflections, show as much of the reflected scene as you can, and in this case the perfectly centered horizon line adds greatly to the symmetry.  The composition is also well balanced with the predominately orange sunset balancing the gray clouds and the very dark line of trees in the distance balancing the closer clump of trees.  The fact that the water is so still means even the clouds are faithfully reflected.


----------



## Designer

Yeller Bird by oldhippy


_DSC4364 (500x700) by oldhippy.ed39, on Flickr

This shot is very well composed and executed.  I especially like the geometric line in the background that harmonizes with the metal that is the bird's perch, but is counter-poised with the perch.  The fact that the background is predominately green and harmonizes with the metal roof edge make for a very clean composition, setting off the bird colors without clashing with the bird.  There is just enough of the metal roof edge to "ground" the bird without overpowering the bird.


----------



## Civchic

Borneo Romance by 
Twannie1980


----------



## sm4him

Male Quail on the lookout, by nzmacro, from HERE.






EDIT: Thanks to snerd for helping me through my little brain spasm to get this photo to show up.


----------



## minicoop1985

"Many Angles of George 1" by coastalconn



Many angles of &quot;George&quot; 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

Thread: George was trying to impersonate an osprey again

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...7-george-trying-impersonate-osprey-again.html


----------



## snerd

sm4him said:


> Male Quail on the lookout, by nzmacro, from HERE.
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/BB7FB4E6378EAC8/orig.jpg[\img]
> 
> EDIT: Okay, crap. Clearly, I've forgotten how to do this. What am I missing? I tried to right click on the photo, but "properties" wasn't an option when I did, and I don't see anywhere to get an url that links to the specific picture.  I know I've done this before, but I guess I was younger then, a few more brain cells have died since then.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Your closing  tag has the back slash instead of a forward slash


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Male Quail on the lookout, by nzmacro, from HERE.
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/BB7FB4E6378EAC8/orig.jpg[\img]
> 
> EDIT: Okay, crap. Clearly, I've forgotten how to do this. What am I missing? I tried to right click on the photo, but "properties" wasn't an option when I did, and I don't see anywhere to get an url that links to the specific picture.  I know I've done this before, but I guess I was younger then, a few more brain cells have died since then.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Your closing  tag has the back slash instead of a forward slash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  How did I miss THAT?
> Wonder if I can blame that one on early onset Alzheimer's.  I remember specifically HUNTING for the back slash on the keyboard, and never once thought, "yeah, why are you trying to use a back slash?"
> 
> Thanks, snerd!
Click to expand...


----------



## Braineack

*Milky* - Rob Zombie - Paris, France, June 12th 2014


----------



## Designer

Three Graces by Sashbar

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/363406-three-graces.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...phy/78007d1403946965-three-graces-three.w.jpg

This photograph has very good composition, and the title and commentary complete the picture.  I like how the women echo and reinforce the idea of the three graces, and included is the irony that neither the real women nor the mannequins exactly epitomize the ideal.  A fine example of "street".


----------



## runnah

Bump folks only a few days left!


----------



## Vince.1551

sm4him said:


> Male Quail on the lookout, by nzmacro, from HERE.  EDIT: Thanks to snerd for helping me through my little brain spasm to get this photo to show up.



I second.


----------



## Braineack

it appears no one's been looking at my photos...


----------



## Braineack

*robbins.photo - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...zoo-walk-part-ii-raj-palooza.html#post3266883




*​


----------



## minicoop1985

Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus by Orionmystery



Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus IMG_1423 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Can be found in this thread:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...02-trophobiosis-between-geckos-fulgorids.html


----------



## webrotate360

Carterton Shed by Wozza from here


----------



## runnah

Good stuff! Only one day left!


----------



## Raj_55555

A last minute entry, Mr. Brown by Darkshadow.




Link here.


----------



## Vince.1551

mishele


mishele said:


>


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Tuna said:


>



The Stairs by Tuna


----------



## runnah

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> The Stairs by Tuna



Whoa!


----------



## photography_paraguay

I think The Stairs by Tuna is brilliant! I love the colour (blue is one of my favourites) because it's not an electric blue but more cool and calming. The Patterns of the stairs is really attention-drawing and I love how the stairs balances with the emptiness of the wall beside the stairs! Brilliant work!


----------

